# I am over this heat



## Traceyann (Feb 5, 2011)

Can we package up this heat and send it to the States to thaw them out .....all in favour ....say aye ....lol


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 5, 2011)

aye :0)


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh aye....definitely!!!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes please!  I'm over the ice and snow!  Send it right over!


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 5, 2011)

Aye!!!


----------



## Deda (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes please!  I cannot wait for Spring.


----------



## heyjude (Feb 5, 2011)

Blow it over! I am soooo over the snow and ice. 

I just put  my snowman collection away  in case that was the reason for all the snowy weather. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Deda (Feb 5, 2011)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Blow it over! I am soooo over the snow and ice.
> 
> I just put  my snowman collection away  in case that was the reason for all the snowy weather. Sorry everyone.



Well finally!  At least we know who to blame.


----------



## krissy (Feb 5, 2011)

aye!


----------



## Relle (Feb 8, 2011)

A very BIG AYE from me. Time to be cool. 8)  8)  8) 

Relle.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Feb 8, 2011)

Send some to Canada, too!  The snow here is up over my knees!


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes! Send it here!!!  After getting 17" of snow, and then it being -15 when I got up this morning I'm soooooo ready for heat and sun!!!!!


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 8, 2011)

It was -28 here this morning with the wind chill....UGH!!!!


----------



## Relle (Feb 8, 2011)

You could all come over here for a holiday, that would warm you up.    

Relle.


----------



## calico21 (Feb 8, 2011)

PPPPLLLZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!(teeth chattering)


----------



## Traceyann (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep I agree with Relle....and take it back with u lol


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 9, 2011)

I adore Queensland winters just right :0)


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 9, 2011)

we just got a foot of snow yesterday and it hasn't stopped yet


----------

